# Can't seem to find padding that works for sore pubic bone



## dtrancex (Mar 1, 2009)

Using my husband's loggin...but have a "girl question" Have been riding road for about 6 months....any suggestions padding for "sore" pubic bone area. Have pearl riding shorts, and have tried others....nothing seems to work. Have tilted my saddle slightly down infront....still need help???? I am trying to put in the miles and it is killing me. Please any suggestions.....


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds like it might be time to go saddle shopping. I think Selle Italia has a test program through it's vendors, and I think someone else mentioned a test program via mail from another shop.


----------



## RidersofDslum (Jun 8, 2007)

Avoid sitting. Mountain bikes are not for sitting on, especially down hill. How do you climb? Make sure when going up hill you scoot up to the horn and crounch down. Down hill put your buttocks behind the seat and hover over it, crouch down too. this way your legs will be takin the pressure.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi! I just went through all of this. Is it the butt bones that are sore or the "soft tissue" / "lady bits". Sore butt bones go away with practice. Sore soft tissue mean you don't have the right seat. You should be supported by the butt bones so that there is little to no pressure on the soft tissue. I too was looking for better shorts when I needed a better saddle. Just got one. Makes a HUGE difference. I read that link in the sticky and learned that some bike shops will measure where you bones are and how far apart they are and then fit you with a seat that matches. I had a big padded grandma seat. Even though it looks more comfortable it was NOT.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Make sure it wasn't tilted slightly down before. I've found that there is a tendency to think -- oh, it hurts in the front, so if I lower the front, it takes the pressure off. But instead, it makes you slide forward and can add more pressure. You want the pressure on your sit bones and the saddle needs to let you actually rest on the sit bones without feeling like you are sliding forwards or backwards.

And sometimes it is just that the seat is wrong for you. Try a few others - lots of shops have demo or exchange programs.



RidersofDslum said:


> Avoid sitting. Mountain bikes are not for sitting on, especially down hill. How do you climb? Make sure when going up hill you scoot up to the horn and crounch down. Down hill put your buttocks behind the seat and hover over it, crouch down too. this way your legs will be takin the pressure.


She said she's on a road bike. Otherwise I'd totally agree with that. I will say that even on a road bike, make sure you stand if you're going over bumps in the road, etc.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

for mega roadie women's info try teamestrogen.com forums.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

yeah...I don't think it is your shorts. Check out Terry Bicycle's cut out saddles. The Butterfly is very popular.
30 years ago women cyclists would take a knife and hack out the middle of their leather saddles out of frustration (and pain). Terry solved that issue with her designs, and her innovation has been copied by a number of brands....now including men's saddles.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*You may have to get off the bike*

You may have to get off the bike for a while and let yourself heal. I don't want to hear "I can't because...."
Do your research and acquisition. After a week or so try your new situation. Be patient. Don't cheat!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Berkeley Mike is a cycling coach for a number of people if I'm not mistaken - his advice may be worth lookin into if you have been riding for a while and exacerbating the problem.

Other info is good too...new saddle etc...

how much do you ride? everyday? hours?

BTW...how come the women's lounge is always so minty fresh and flowery?
we need a janitor in the AM section...peeew


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

dtrancex said:


> Using my husband's loggin...but have a "girl question" Have been riding road for about 6 months....any suggestions padding for "sore" pubic bone area. Have pearl riding shorts, and have tried others....nothing seems to work. Have tilted my saddle slightly down infront....still need help???? I am trying to put in the miles and it is killing me. Please any suggestions.....


I had this problem before and it turns out that my bike fit was WAY off. My saddle was too low and too far back. I fixed my bike fit and no more pain.

Tiff


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

here's another vote for trying a new saddle. my girlfriend had a similar issue with her specialized seat, and had somehow convinced herself that she needed that particular saddle, because the lady at the bike shop told her so. it was one of those specialized tacoma woman's saddles, with the cutouts. anyway, she bought a selle royale saddle, and loves it, despite the SR being a "solid" saddle with no cutouts.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Double ditto on the "get a bike fit" by a professional & experienced fitter and also try a new saddle. The bike fit comes first. You most definitely should not be having pain & pressure on your pubic bone. If nothing works for the road bike because of an strange quirk of your personal body morphology "down there", try a Moon Saddle: http://www.moonsaddle.com/


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*moon saddle*

I've been paying attention to this thread... for obvious reasons...

I am a cross country rider and have a couple of Terry Butterflies... but for some reason this year I am having serious problems... even broke down and bought some chamois cream but after my weekend get away I can't ride without padded shorts on... and I ride daily and refuse to stay off my bike... so I ordered the Moon Saddle last night.... not sure how I am going to get over the back end when going down hills... but I will keep every one posted.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

kat71 said:


> so I ordered the Moon Saddle last night.... not sure how I am going to get over the back end when going down hills... but I will keep every one posted.


Not sure you can get behind it. I was thinking for road riding. Sorry to hear of your difficulties and I hope there can be a good resolution. Please let us know your take on the Moon Saddle.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*moon saddle*

The moon saddle did not live up to it's promises.... it's [email protected] The points of the moon dug into my upper hamstrings and I couldn't even get my legs straight enough to pedal. I'd end up with bruises if I went for a joy ride on this thing! They want a $20 restocking fee... probably in hopes people won't return it... ahhh... too bad... it's still going back.

so I'm back on my Terrys. It's getting colder here in Alaska... so all will be well soon.


----------



## kat71 (Mar 30, 2008)

*retraction*

OK... I am officially retracting my statement about the moon saddle. I have a condition known as blonditis (some of you may suffer from this condition, too). As I was packing up the saddle to return it I noticed a picture on the instructions... which I had left in the box. I couldn't figure out why they put a picture of the saddle on there backwards. Oooooooh... tee hee hee. 

So I am off for some test rides now... I'll post the results in a few days


----------



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

I am with several of the others on checking out a new saddle. I personally have a speed she and works fine. I have heard from some women that for them for whatever reason one of the men's specific saddles works better than a nongender or woman specific, so go to a shop with your bike and try all they have!


----------

